# كتاب مفيد فى تصميم السفن



## amer haidar (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اتمنى الفائده لكم


----------



## enshaalan (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه الكتاب المفيد اخوك شعلان


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب ، مع تحياتي


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks on the books


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2010)

توضيح


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## Alinajeeb (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أمير البحر (25 فبراير 2010)

كتاب رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (25 فبراير 2010)

كم كنت مشتاق جدأ لقراءة هذا الكتاب الذى يحمل اسم مثير ولكنى لم اجد سوى صوره لسفينه وبها اسم مؤلف الكتاب


----------

